# Nikolai Grigoryevich Rubinstein (1835 - 1881)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Younger brother of Anton, pianist, conductor & composer + close ('intimate') friend of Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky. Nikolai encouraged Pyotr to write his 1st Piano concerto (at first he didn't like it, later on he became an ardent convert), he premiered Yevgeny Onegin and Tchaikovsky dedicated his Piano Trio in a minor to his memory, when in 1881 he died in Paris because of tuberculosis.

Nikolai Rubinstein: Tarantella, Op. 14















N. Rubinstein - Tarantella for Piano Four Hands, Op.14















N. Rubinstein - Waltz, op.16






N. Rubinstein - Spinning wheel (Н. Рубинштейн - Прялка)


----------

